# Savage is DONE



## savage12 (Dec 4, 2013)

After 5 coats of high gloss, it is done and looks better than I expected. Very very very pleased with my stock from Richards Microfit


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Very nice!!

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I second that ^^^, very nice gun.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

I am so aroused right now.....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow is right, well done.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

My uncle has a term for that.

Gun porn.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That is a really nice looking rig. Does it shoot as good as it looks? Why am I asking, it's a Savage, of course it does.


----------



## savage12 (Dec 4, 2013)

dwtrees said:


> That is a really nice looking rig. Does it shoot as good as it looks? Why am I asking, it's a Savage, of course it does.


Shes a tacdriver. just put it back together last night, gonna take it out maybe this weekend and see if its off very far or not.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Purdy!

:hunter:


----------



## MSpera (Dec 13, 2013)

Very nice! I usually don't like shiny things but that is sweet looking


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*THANKS FOR SHARING------WELL DONE GOOD JOB --SHE IS PURDY---------SB*


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice looking job-thanks for sharing.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

The gun looks great so does the pool table!!!


----------

